

Now Available: Canned Air from Paris, NYC, Berlin - torstan
http://www.torontostandard.com/article/now-available-canned-air-from-paris-nyc-berlin

======
NonEUCitizen
I hope Rachel filed a patent (unless this is her venture):

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyrFWbGiGOc>

:-)

